# Going to start doing some android development



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have experience with java and c++ and a bit of experience with Android. I haven't done any real development on it, but I'm looking to start! I wanted to download android 2.3.4 source, and start playing around with that, but AOSP code repo is huge, and I can't seem to find it XD think anyone could point me in the right direction? thanks!


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha, nevermind, I found it  Just didn't look hard enough.


----------

